# Coots Unlimited Band?!?!?!?!?!?!



## Kevlar (Oct 11, 2005)

When I was out in NOdak in October I shot a banded drake Mallard with a Coots Unlimited band from Mn. I was wondering if anybody had ever gotten one and how common are they?? Also any info about them is appreaciated.

Take Care

KEvlar


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

I think one of your buddies was playing a joke on you!

Foldem


----------



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

There not a joke. I killed a mallard hen in 1999-2000 season with a coots unlimited band. Thats about all I know about them. I have not done any research on them. You are the only other person I have heard of that killed one. A band is a band...be proud!

:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Coots Unlimited (Ashby Sportsmen's Club) Ashby Minnesota.

Bob


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Ole Nodak Duke had a half dozen of those I believe.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunter (aka-Click) would kill for one of those!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

These bands are no joke. My hunting partner here in GF, origonally from Fergus Falls has at least a dozen of them. Congrats, you are one of the few to own one.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

my brother has on he shot in Mo about 8-10yrs ago


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

i remember that john, i still have it on my laynard!!!


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

coots unlimited is a sportsmans club out of Ashby Minnesota. If you would like info on the club contact dave williams from ashby. Don't have his number but I know he is a member. Also they throw one hell of a beer bash and raffle around the third week in may. I grew up in that area.


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

Coots Unlimited is no joke!

I grew up in MN, and this old guy I hunt with told me the story how CU got started. He said that a bunch of friends all got together and just slaughtered the coots on a local lake (must have been a slow hunting season) and then had a huge coot feed. ( uke: )

This became a sort of tradition and they started a club called Coots Unlimited.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Even in Colorado I've even heard of that Minnesota Coots Unlimited club.
Like many others I thought it was a joke at first.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

For all the ducks i have ever shot in my life only two have had bands. One was about six years ago in morris mn. It was sure enough coots unlimited from ashby mn.


----------

